# Time to replace my reel....suggestions?  Reviews? Feedback?



## TBass (May 28, 2011)

I broke the seat mount on my Synergy last night.  Not sure how or why, but I am thinking of trying the new Muzzy instead of just another Ti20.  How about some feedback from you guys with the new Muzzy?  Is it worth the $55 or should I just stick to my $25 Synergy?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 29, 2011)

Muzzy is a great reel


----------



## 706th1 (Jun 1, 2011)

*reel*

I've broken 2 muzzy's in 15 bowfishing trips.  I won't be buying anymore.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had the same Muzzy for 2 yrs?


----------



## BigCats (Jun 2, 2011)

I shoot barrel reel no breaking we just built a deal on my buddies bow out of pvc he shot it the other night and it worked great it was kinda expencive to build at i think about $1.50 or so haha


----------



## markland (Jun 2, 2011)

I got some Muzzy's been using for 5 years and pretty much use the same reel all year long!


----------



## JpEater (Jun 4, 2011)

Muzzy all the way. If you break one, normally is user error. I have been using the same muzzy reel hard for way more than 15 trips. You should be able to get a few years or more out of one if you use it right. Plus with the muzzy you can buy any parts you may need to repair it.


----------



## castandblast (Jun 6, 2011)

iv used and abused the heck out of all the muzzy products, they all work great for me! same reel going on 9 years now


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 6, 2011)

Muzzy all the way, we have shot over 2200 fish with ours just in the last 5 trips..those where tuff nights on equipment too!


----------



## TBass (Jul 5, 2011)

WHOO HOO!!!!  Finally got my new Muzzy reel!  I spooled it up with fresh 200# Power Pro and everything!  I can't wait to give it a test run!


----------



## markland (Jul 10, 2011)

Follow these suggestions attached below and you should not have any problem with your reel!

Techniques and tips for using a Spin cast reel! 
________________________________________
Due to the growing popularity and use as well as many people converting over to using a spin cast reel for the 1st time and to offer some tips for people that have been using these reels, I thought it would be a good idea to go over those here and hopefully avert some user problems many have been experiencing with their reels and definitely prolong the life of a spin cast reel used for bowfishing. 
Now there are only my thoughts, but those are based on over 20 years of use and also being involved in the designing and building of spin cast reels as well.
Basically I will start out with a new reel and continue on from there so forgive me if some of this information is not new to many of you but we do have a lot of 1st time users out there.

1) On the Muzzy reel always back off the drag before unscrewing the hood. The tabs for the drag disks secure against the inside edge of the cover and can make it difficult to remove the hood.
2) remove any mono line from reel and only use braided spectra or FF line with these reels, we have found the line in the 150-200# test to work the best, larger diameter line will not spool off properly and will severely reduce the line capacity of the reel.
3) You must secure the line on the spool so the line will bite into the spool when pressure is applied and recommend using a small loop and then making a double slip loop with the line around the spool to prevent slippage. It may be necessary to use a single wrap of electrical tape around the base of the spool to prevent any slippage as well.
4) Set drag light and always unwind line off so the spool rotates to prevent line twists, wind line on reel until you cannot reel anymore line on or the drag starts to click, remove hood and make sure line is to the top limit of the spool. Once on the water you can wet the line and rewind it on the spool and only trim off just enough line so you can reel the arrow back to the bow. You want to keep as much line on the reel as possible as it makes the line flow off the reel much better.
5) set the drag on the reel as light as you can but just tight enough to allow you to pull the arrow out of the bottom, you do not want to over tighten the drag all the way down, this can cause damage to the reel and will make you lose large fish by applying too much pressure, use the drag on the reel to fight the fish in. Over tightened drags can cause damage to reel and is unnecessary for most situations and puts a tremendous amount of strain on all the reel components.
6) We do recommend using silicone type spray on the line as it aids in line flow and comes off the reel much smoother. Do not use any petroleum based products such as penetrating fluid or WD-40 as they can degrade the line and cause the reel to gum up.
7) Always check and tighten all screws on the reel prior to using and use loc tite on any screws that may come loose, like reel handle screws, etc.
8) Use a sturdy reel seat to attach reel to bow and align reel so it is vertical and in line with the arrow coming off the bow and tighten securely.
9) Before shooting the reel for the 1st time, always take off all the line, wet it and rewind the line back on the reel. Spectra fiber lines will dry very quickly and will bunch up on the spool as well as dig in underneath the wraps and can cause the line to hang up in the spool and cause reel breakage or line breakage, so always unspool and rewind the line before shooting. 
After you have shot a lot of arrow or gotten stuck in the bottom or fought a large fish and put a lot of pressure on the line, before sure before shooting again, to unspool and rewind the line to pack it on the spool evenly, this will definitely save a lot of future problems and keep the line flowing off the reel smoothly. Many pin breakage problems can be accounted for this as the line is coming off the reel and the jarring from the line being hung up is actually causing the reel to deploy the pickup pin and with the arrow on the end of the line flying off the bow, this creates a tremendous amount of energy and something has to give, so always keep the line spooled on the reel evenly and sprayed down with silicone to flow smoothly and will alleviate many of these problems.
10) Normally we just tie to the back of the arrows with spin cast reels, but safety slides and rings can be used but do suggest using a rod extension to prevent the possibility of shooting the arrow without the button on the reel being pushed as the line coming to an end will pull the arrow off the string.
11) whether tying to the back or using a slide, always keep all slack line going from arrow to reel tightened up and never shoot the arrow with any slack line between arrow and reel. Make sure the line is lying on top of the reel and tightened up at all times. If you draw on a fish and do not shoot, always tighten the slack line back up before drawing again. Doing this will prevent you from shooting the arrow without the button being pushed and will keep the line from tangling with the reel or rest.
12) Since the handle can be bumped or engaged easily, always check and push the button while waiting between shots.
13) Being careful and paying attention to what you are doing at all time can prevent a lot of accidents and breakage, once you start doing these things it will become automatic and you will find yourself doing them without even thinking about it.
14) be sure to check your line especially the loop on the arrow and the short section going to the arrow for frays or cuts after using and cut and replace as needed. Once the line falls down below the outer limits of the reel spool, it will become more difficult to unspool and pull out the line and you may need to respool the reel if you have lost a large portion of your line.

Good luck and if you have any questions or problems always feel free to contact Mark Land with technical support at Muzzy at mark@muzzy.com or 770-387-9300 or by accessing our website at www.muzzy.com, highlight the Support button, click on Technical Support and select the appropriate section.


----------



## TBass (Jul 10, 2011)

Should've known......I finally get my new Muzzy reel, fresh line, and a good light and haven't seen a single thing to try it out on.  Man I gotta get a boat!  This shoreline/wading is unproductive!


----------



## markland (Jul 10, 2011)

We gonna be down in FL tomorrow giving those reels the run down again.  Last time we shot a bunch of rays including 1 that went around 60-70# and the reels worked great!  Good luck


----------



## TBass (Jul 10, 2011)

markland said:


> We gonna be down in FL tomorrow giving those reels the run down again.  Last time we shot a bunch of rays including 1 that went around 60-70# and the reels worked great!  Good luck




Enjoy!  Sounds like a good time!


----------

